# Lighten up masterpiece post - lynskey carbon cradle? KCNC



## elbardo (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking to lighten up my masterpiece post. Saw a post a while ago suggesting using kcnc bolts and yokes. The cradle is still quite heavy - and I don't want to use the kcnc since i'm using a selle italia slr kit carbino flow saddle with carbon rails.

I saw the lynskey titanium seatpost, and it uses a carbon cradle similar to the masterpiece. 

Does anyone know the diameter, or if it is compatible with the masterpiece?

Any other lower cradle options other than kcnc?


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

The Saso carbon post uses the same one as the Lynskey by the way and the posts go for about $75 on Ebay.


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

Why not just buy the Thomson SeatPost kit from www.torontocycles.com?

My 30.9 x 350 masterpiece setback is 182g with the Ti kit for $22. It shaved 9g.


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

egebhardt said:


> Why not just buy the Thomson SeatPost kit from www.torontocycles.com?
> 
> My 30.9 x 350 masterpiece setback is 182g with the Ti kit for $22. It shaved 9g.


what about using the "ultrlight ti seatpost hardware kit" would be lighter?


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Its a lot of effort to get small weight savings. Better off to buy a lighter post from scratch, or save the money and invest in meaningful weight saving


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

http://smud-carbon.eu/thomson_dol.html
http://smud-carbon.eu/thomson_gora.html
Carbon pieces for Thompson seatpost
http://torontocycles.com/Selling/Titanium.html
Titanium bolts.
Going by claimed weights, I think you may be able to get a masterpiece close to the weight of a KCNC.
:thumbsup:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mines 149 by just changing to KCNC yokes..
I am also interested in the Carbon lowers..will definitley put it below 140..


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> Mines 149 by just changing to KCNC yokes..
> I am also interested in the Carbon lowers..will definitley put it below 140..


 where did you get the KCNC yokes? did you use factory bolts or Ti bolts with it?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I got the yokes from blowncivic, he had an extra set...because he had warrantied a post..


Ti bolts, from Toronto Cycles...

They work well...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

IMHO, the good clamp is the whole reason to get Thomson posts.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, I don't see the point of getting a Thomson Masterpiece to ruin it by replacing its original clamp with KCNC or similar yokes, which several saddle manufacturers recommend not to use.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Ditto. On the lightest and strongest seatpost on the market, is there any reason to "upgrade" your Masterpiece with inferior and cheap parts to shave the weight of your fingernails?


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I run a KCNC Scandium Ti post with a Thomson lower cradle. No creaking, saddle shifting or any other problems to mention so far and it comes in lighter than trying to lighten a Thomson post. I agree with sfer1, the Thomson post is legendary due to it's clamping system. Using the Thomson lower cradle to "sturdy up" a REALLY lightweight post makes more sense to me.


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

I just bought a Masterpiece used and got it cheaper than I could have gotten a KCNC. I do feel that it is a better clamp design than the KCNC but mostly because of the bottom portion. The post and bottom clamp are all pretty light. If I remember correctly the post is only 125g ish, the bottom clamp might be around 18g I think. The bolt/barrels 21g and the top clamp a whopping 31g. The top clamp and factory bolts weigh 52g. Ti bolts and KCNC top clap weigh around 12g. that would put the Masterpice into the mid 150s. I don’t feel that the top clamp of the KCNC is a bad design, I think it is the bottom clamp that is the problem.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

I bought the Smudek carbon cradle kit and added the titanium bolt and barrel kit from Toronto Cycles. I was also able to cut 30 mm off my post. My 31.6mm X now 310mm Masterpiece went from 191 grams to 149 grams. The Smudek kit is the same thing as the Thomson only in carbon. I've been on it for about a month now without any issues.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Why not try a Syntace p6?


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

a while ago I saw some links on the forum from an usa manufacturer that made some tuning parts for THomson posts, also carbon lower and upper cradle. Somebody got the link? I lost it...


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

My MP comes to 149.3g 34.9 350mm

Carbon cradle, al yokes, ti bolts and al drilled washers.



The carbon cradle, not only, you can get from

https://smud-carbon.eu/index_eng.html


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

1415chris said:


> My MP comes to 149.3g 34.9 350mm
> 
> Carbon cradle, al yokes, ti bolts and al drilled washers.
> 
> ...


where can i get the Al. yokes, are they also at Smud?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

These ones are not from Smud and as far I'm concerned he doesn't make this kind of stuff.

Email this guy: 
[email protected]

any colour and any size of thread you want, within a reason...

There is one drawback, he doesn't keep the stock.

Paid £12 ish postage to uk included.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine with just kcnc and Ti


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like we can have a very light seatpost with good seat rail clamping .
BTW love the hieroglyphs...


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

The problem with kcnc yokes is they must be aligned properly, if not they can destroy the rails. The situation is even worst with setback post, it's impossible to set them properly IMO.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*A FREE way to lighten your seatpost!*

Determine the minimum legnth the seatpost must sink into the frame and then CUT THE EXCESS LEGNTH OFF. That saves grams w/o spending one red cent!


----------



## emparlace (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is my MP with kcnc yokes and ti skewers.
I use it with a speedneedle marathon and no problems till now, and im wheighting 78kg. 



















Wo, i forgot to say that it´s a 27,2 with 330mm seatpost. :thumbsup:


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

emparlace said:


> Here is my MP with kcnc yokes and ti skewers.
> I use it with a speedneedle marathon and no problems till now, and im wheighting 78kg.
> 
> 
> ...


Question for those of you using KCNC top clamps. How did you fir M6 bolts through the Thomson post holes? On my Thomson post it looks like the M6 bolts wont fit. Did you drill out the holes? I don't know if I like that idea. But what other option is there?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

You must get the m5 clamps...and m5 bolts


----------



## emparlace (Aug 12, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> You must get the m5 clamps...and m5 bolts


That was what i was just going to say. :thumbsup: 
With the m5 you will not have problems at all.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just cut my Masterpiece down to it's minimum depth legnth into the frame. I cut about 2" off and that shaved 15 GRAMS and it was FREE!

My bike's weight dropped from 24.22 to 24.19 for free. I'll be in 23 pound land before long now...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

*offtopic*



ambassadorhawg said:


> My bike's weight dropped from 24.22 to 24.19 for free. I'll be in 23 pound land before long now...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220573787401

There was a long thread about those here, if you have not got them yet..


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

1415chris said:


> My MP comes to 149.3g 34.9 350mm
> 
> Carbon cradle, al yokes, ti bolts and al drilled washers.
> 
> ...


Does Smud ship to the US? Has anybody had luck contacting them? I wrote an email, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't think that can be a problem if so let me know I can ship wherever you want, us included  

Sometimes there is a delay with his replays.


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

rc51kid said:


> what about using the "ultrlight ti seatpost hardware kit" would be lighter?


The hardware kit is nice, I suppose, but I have to buy that shaft unecessarily.
http://torontocycles.com/Selling/Seat_and_Post.html


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

How are people getting the KCNC yokes perfectly straight on the Thomson post? I cant quite get he front one to sit flat against the top of the saddle rails.


----------



## lamard (Feb 14, 2010)

has anyone tried drilling the stock cradle out?

i've got the toronto cycles Ti kit, but noticed the bulk of the weight is in the cradle


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

lamard said:


> has anyone tried drilling the stock cradle out?
> 
> i've got the toronto cycles Ti kit, but noticed the bulk of the weight is in the cradle


mostly in the top section, mine was 31g. Bottom was only 18g. the post was only 122g so it has the ability to be a light setup.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I had two tops to choose from 27 and 31... But my KCNC are seven.. My Scud should be here soon... 

As for positioning KCNC. I got lucky right away .,,thank god...


----------



## ilovecharlie (Sep 1, 2009)

DFYFZX said:


> I run a KCNC Scandium Ti post with a Thomson lower cradle.


I've got the KCNC post too. I've recently bought a carbon railed SLR before reading this thread. I don't like the idea of carbon fragments in my bottom. So, I've been looking around for somewhere to buy the thompson lower cradle, but no luck so far..

Could anyone send me in the right direction?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Do u u want normal thomson or scud carbon?


----------



## ilovecharlie (Sep 1, 2009)

i'd love to go the smud carbon but I'm thinking the std thompson one as i exceed the 80kg limit.as soon as i'm motivated to lose the 9 extra kilos on my body I'll fork out some more $$$ for the 8 gramm saving the smud offers..


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

There is nothing to worry about, my set, look at post 20, and I'm well above the limit you are talking about


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well. I used the Smud Carbon lower section on my seatpost. It broke today during a race...real bummer!! I would stay away from this part and just stick with the Thomson.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Take a pic


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

My one, although not from smud, in use for 500km few races and it's ok, just add I've got fs frame.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> Take a pic


Sorry, no pic. I was in the middle of the race and didn't have time to stop and search around the leaves. Heard the part break, stopped, picked my saddle up and kept on going.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

That sucks... I just switched back from KCNC top clamps to Thomson.. 
Kcnc scrapped my rails with some slippage on my Tune Kom Vor...


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> Take a pic


Alright, let me take that back. The race I was in was local and I was able to get back out there this week. During my ride, I looked around for a minute to try and find the carbon cradle. What do you know, I found it. Here are a few quick picks I took.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Way to go, a lefty seatpost clamp! Cool idea!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

DavidR1 said:


> Well. I used the Smud Carbon lower section on my seatpost. It broke today during a race...real bummer!! I would stay away from this part and just stick with the Thomson.


Did you tell Smud what your intended use and weight since they custom build it for intended use? Did you also let them know you were going to just use the bottom? Also its designed to be used with the upper clamp too. I've had zero issues with mine and I've been on it 4 months so far although I use the Thomson upper carbon clamp too.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

sorry to see the pics of your mushed Smudek lower cradle DavidR1

(don't want to jinx myself but...) my cradle has been fine too on a stumpy fsr - just a creak every once in a while when its ruff

i agree with Juanmoretime that it might have been better to pair up both top + bottom carbon cradles - glad you were not hurt :thumbsup:

did you contact Smudek?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Smudek sells his stuff with warranty so worth to do that.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

1415chris said:


> Smudek sells his stuff with warranty so worth to do that.


I sent the pics to him. I don't expect him to do anything, but thought he may want to see them for future versions.


----------

